# First Show - Results Added



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, technically the show is Tuesday but we're leaving for it tomorrow. 

Just a question about paperwork. Lilly IS registered with ADGA but her paper were never given to me by her previous "owner" (long story...). Anyways, I haven't received the bill of sale from Anne at Rosasharn yet (I'm assuming she is super busy). So, I do not have Lilly's ADGA paper in hand for the show. I am thinking I will not be able to show her b/c of this?? Bringing her along anyways to see if it's possible but I doubt it, unfortunately. What do you think they would do if I showed them her AGS paper and maybe the printout of ADGA genetics page on her?


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

Good question - I would take ADGA's number (you can get it off the registeration papers) and call while on the road - but that is me lols.

You can show at an ADGA show with just AGS papers. You can also put down her ADGA registeration number and show her BUT the problem you run into is if she goes Grand or Reserve as you do not have the ADGA papers so the leg would not count towards your ADGA championship. BUT it would count towards AGS - BUT you need to have the AGS's ADGA win form (maybe someone at the show will have extras you could buy?!).

The good news is - yes you can show! Let me go find my ADGA rule book and I will get back if I find any new information


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

I forgot to add - Have a great time!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

Is she in your name with AGS? I have heard that they will accept that, but I am not sure...every time I go to a show they each seem a bit different. If she wins anything I'm not sure it will be counted since you don't have her paperwork. Might as well bring her along though.

Hope you take lots of pics and/or keep us posted! What show is this? Wishing you the very best of luck!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

Here is the link for ADGA legs counting towards an AGS championship: http://www.americangoatsociety.com/show ... n_form.php


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

Okay this is what it says:

A. ELIGIBILITY

1. Only American Dairy Goat Association, American Goat Society and Canadian Goat Society registered, recorded or applied for animals, that are recognized by ADGA as dairy animals, may be shown in official American Dairy Goat Association shows.

2. A registration or recordation certificate is required for all animals six months of age or older and may be required for animals under six months of age if the show so chooses.

3. A registration or recordation certificate or a stamped duplicate application showing the date received by the ADGA office is required for all animals under six months of age. Show officials shall not accept copies of the aforesaid, any other document in lieu of them, or information obtained from the ADGA office via telephone, etc.

4. The document for that animal to be shown must be handed to the show official who shall read it and compare its information to that on its entry form and verify the information on both.

5. ALL NAMES INCLUDED ON ONE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER CONSTITUTE ONLY ONE MEMBERSHIP; THEREFORE, ONLY ONE EXHIBITOR. ONLY the ID number on the registration/recordation certificate or on the stamped duplication application is proof of ownership.

6. Persons showing animals whose registration/recordation certificates have signed transfers that have not been processed by the ADGA office must show those animals in the owner's name shown on ADGA records at that time.

7. Animals with natural horns shall not be shown.

Basically - just show her under her AGS papers and you will be fine


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

Thanks so much Deidre for all the information! I'm excited to be able to take her - and a bit worried as she is a BRAT! I think it has to do with her just freshening a couple days ago since she is normally a bit better behaved. . .

Do you think this is a good idea to take a doe who just kidded a couple days ago? I am kind of nervous about it but also do not want to miss out on the opportunity to show her. I'll have to separate her kids and have never done that so soon. I'll need to get them trained a bit to the bottle. So much to do. . . so little time. Showing is a touch stressful! :z

Kylee: We're going to Clackamas County Fair in Canby, OR. I will definitely take lots of photos and get new photos of all three girls with 12-hour fills.  Oh, and Amarantine, no udder, but clipped.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

A friend of mine years ago took a doe who was just a couple days fresh and got a milking leg (or two lols)! So you never know how they are going to do 

If she is doing okay and you think she will travel well, take her. Another thing to think about is - will she be upset if you leave her behind?

When I went to the 2000 NDGA Nationals I left my Alpine Janine home (she kidded in Aug - I would have to look up and see when the NDGA was as I do not remember) and she was not a Nigerian so could not be shown at the NDGA Nationals so I left her home. Well I get a call saying that Janine was refusing to eat and was not letting her milk down but they finally were able to milk her  She did not eat the entire time I was gone - when she saw the van pulling up the drive when I got home they said she started eatting like there was no tomorrow. She dropped a lot of weight in the couple days I was gone and I had a show the following weekend with her  But she lived and placed 3rd in a large, very competive class of yearling milkers that following weekend if I remember correctly dispite being a little thin. But with my long story what I am trying to say is - she may not be happy being left home either.

All you can do is do what you think is right for your doe - each goat is different - I wished I had taken Janine with me as she does travel great (she still likes to go for car rides lols!).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

I would take her -- in the event she wins grand though it wont count towards her ADGA Champion but if you have the papers for the judge to sign to transfer the win to AGS it will count towards her AGS leg

You can show a doe who recently kidded - just make sure she doesnt have a messy rear thats frowned upon in the show ring. I would start the kids on the bottle now so you dont have them and her stressed out at the change on show day.

have a good time -- I use to stress over show days and now I just say "whatever happens happens" and go with the flow.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

I'm pretty sure where you sign if you doe goes Grand or Reserve...it says "Owner/Representative". The actual wording might not be representative...I do not remember. But I do know I called ADGA when I had a simular situation and they said that would work. The leg would just be earned under the previous owner's name.

Good luck and most of all...have fun!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

BUT she would need the papers which she doesnt have so that doesnt work. But yes someone else can show a goat and sign as "agent"


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

Agent! That's the word.  :roll:

Your right, Stacey, she needs papers....I guess I didn't read close enough. My bad...I was tired.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

I only knew the word because someone showed my goat for me and she won so she was like oh I signed as agent and it stuck with me


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

Thanks everyone for the help.

I have decided to leave Lilly at home. She is kind of a nervous doe, especially after kidding and I do not want to stress her out more. She is fine when I'm gone (guess I'm not that special to her ) She'll just have to hit the show ring next year and I'm planning her for May kids so that leaves time for her babies to be old enough for separation. And I'll have her her ADGA paper for sure! Thanks for the help!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

Just got back from a long day of standing around and finally. . . a little showing. 

Claribelle and Lyla (we are boarding Lyla until spring 2011) were in a class of I think six 2-3 year old does. Claribelle took 1st place and 1st udder, Lyla took 3rd. The judge had a lot of great comments about Claribelle, only fault would be her somewhat loose shoulders but she loved her mammary system. Lyla needs more angulation to the rear legs and more visible 1/3's to her udder.

Amarantine (aka: Comfort) took 4th in a class of 6 or 7 Jr. doe kids. She was a BRAT and my 8-year-old sister insisted on showing her so it was not the best showmanship but oh, well. The judge said her escutcheon was the widest of all the does in the class, so that made me happy. Plenty of room for an udder!

Anyways, quite a day and I need a shower!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First Show Tomorrow*

sounds like a good day of showing-- I hate the waiting around parts too

congrats on the placings and comments


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats! I love showing  

Yes there is a lot of waiting around - I normally don't mind as I am either watching and placing the class in my head and I love listening to what the judge has to say about the placements, or I am talking or I am busy getting my goats ready to show lols. 

Sounds like the judge liked your girls and you got some nice feedback - that is one of the things that is nice is to get the judge's opinion (for better or worse 

Well I hope the show bug had bit you and you hit some more shows in the future


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats!!


----------

